# Wait Times



## Harley52 (14 Feb 2020)

The Wait Time shown on My Vac Account for Exceptional Incapacity Allowance is 6 weeks; thus far I have been waiting 18 weeks for a decision.  I was under the impression that only first time Disability Claims were backlogged.  Obviously I am mistaken.  Anybody else affected by long wait times for other benefits and services.  Your thoughts please.  Thank you


----------



## tracer_pacer (23 Feb 2020)

Well I've been waiting close to 30 weeks for APSC so I'm really not surprised.


----------

